# Pheasant boneless and skinless?



## bruce kraemer (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm looking for good brine recipes for brining and smoking Pheasant? Tried it before but it's easy to dry out. I'm doing a big batch of about 14 birds breast and thighs for a game dinner. I have a new propane Masterbuilt smoker that I will be trying out. Going to do a test run first with a small batch. Had it done at a commercial smokehouse in the past but they always over cook it and it's dry as sawdust.

I'm new to this site and any help will be apreciated.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 12, 2015)

I've had some luck brining in a 50/50 mix of water and soy sauce. Any brine will work, I was just hoping the soy would cover the gaminess. The soy flavor didn't really come through. 
Usual mixture is about a cup of kosher salt per gallon of water. 
Main thing is don't overcook it!! If they're wild birds you can get by with a slightly lower internal temp, say 155 or so. But if they're farm raised you really should take them to 165 to be safe. As for wood, pheasant will stand up to stronger woods like hickory just fine, since it has a pretty strong flavor itself.  Good luck and let us know how they turn out!


----------



## bruce kraemer (Apr 23, 2015)

Got a new propane Masterbuilt Sportsmans Elite. Smoked a big batch of boneless skinned pheasant last night for an upcomming game diner this weekend. Brined it for 48 hrs in Salt, Sugar, Brown Sugar, Cummin, Ground Corriander. Then applewood smoked for 1 & 1\2 hr. Came out excellent.













IMG1.JPG



__ bruce kraemer
__ Apr 23, 2015


















IMG2.JPG



__ bruce kraemer
__ Apr 23, 2015


















IMG3.JPG



__ bruce kraemer
__ Apr 23, 2015


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 23, 2015)

The Breast look good , were they dry or gamey ? What brine did you use . ..


----------



## bruce kraemer (Apr 23, 2015)

Came out very nice and moist. Key is don't over cook.

Pen raised birds not gamey at all but I like gamey. Also have done skinless chicken this way.

I got the brine off this site somewhere and just added the spices

Brine was per gallon of water

1\3 cup kosher salt

1 cup sugar

1 cup brown sugar

1 tbls pink #1 cureing salt

1 tbls corriander seed crushed or light grinded

1 tbls cummin powder


----------

